# Magic Snails



## rainbowtna (May 23, 2010)

Hello, I have a strange situation that I would like some help with. I have a 10 gallon goldfish tank. I usualy hae 4 goldfish and a picasimus. When I fist started the tank 3 years ago I also got 2 mystery snails. One died but a bout a week later I had dozens of tiny snails roaming around in my tank. I think eventually they all got caugt in the filtration system because they slowly started to dissapear. after a year I accedntally killed al the fish by cleaning the tank after cleanng the bathroom. I got new fish but never got any more snails. Some how in the last two years I have killed my fish twice (the picasimus always survives) this most recent time was about 3 weeks ago. I compleatly drained all the water but did not rinse the rocks this time and added fresh water. My picasimus has been living happy but suddenly I have about 2 dozen tiny snails in my tank. I have no clue how they got there dose anyone have any idea where they came from?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

For one thing that is to many fish for a 10 gal. 1 goldfish needs a minimum of 20 gal and then 15 for each goldfish after that. They get big and are messy. A pleco gets to big for the 10 also. I would suggest getting small schooling fish or a betta for the tank.

Once a tank is established all you should be doing is doing partial water changes while also vacumning the gravel.

The snails probably didn't all disappear and are probably pest snails and not the kind that you bought. Eggs of these snails can be very well hidden in gravel and deco.


----------



## rainbowtna (May 23, 2010)

I only drained all the water because I had killed te fish when I cleaned the tank and wanted to get all the contaminated water out. My queastion is Where did these snails come from? I have cleaned all the rocks and scrubbed all the deco since the last snail outbreak. I have put nothing new in the tank except fresh wtter in the last year. How did they magicly appear?


----------

